# mk2 1.8t swap what harness for ce2



## mannymk2 (Oct 29, 2009)

building another 1.8t but dont want to build a mk4 into the mk2 want to simplify this job 
what is the most simple harness to use other than spliceing into a ce2 harness and making one into two


----------



## sloppychicken (Jan 28, 2001)

What do you mean what harness? it's one or the other, either you use the full MK4 harness or splice the harness into your CE2 harness.


----------



## mannymk2 (Oct 29, 2009)

dont want to use the aeb harness nor do I want to deal with the full mk4 I want the use of the vvt dont really want to sit around for days spliceing both harnesses if thats the case ill remove the stand alone from my other project and run that instead


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

any mk4 harness can be spliced into CE2 thats one way. But an AEB splices in even easier! but even the mk4 1.8t harness is only a matter of splicing like 10ish wires depending on what accessories your running.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

what's the difference between the AEB and say AWP harness?

can the AEB harness run a AWP motor?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

AEB is drive by cable. Not drive by wire. No map sensor. No sai. No wideband. Same amount of splicing just don't need immo defeat and mount mk4 throttle pedal.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

wideband is superior. worth the drive by wire, the wideband,immobilizer defeat,etc.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> wideband is superior. worth the drive by wire, the wideband,immobilizer defeat,etc.


^^^what he said..

The available tunes are much better; whether you stay ko3s or go big Turbo. Wideband swap IS worth the minimal extra hassle. Not to mention resale will be a lot better as the aww/awp wideband swap is MUCH more desirable.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

i'm definetly looking for an AWP now

so i've sold my digi 1 harness with my g60 motor so i need to find a new ce2 digi harness

i need a harness that has VSS (g60, b3 passat 16v/vr6, or mk3) but i also want to retain MFA so what car's had MFA and VSS?

b3 passat 16v? did they come with MFA?

i know the b3 passat vr6 and mk3 vr6 do so i could always source an engine harness from one of those but it would cost more than a 16v harness


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Mfa is part of ignition switch harness. You would need to run 3 wires for outside air temp and oil temp.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ignition switch harness? 

i finally looked at my car last night and the outside air temp is definetly in the engine harness...it's the only harness i've removed and it's no longer there so...

as for the oil temp, that's definetly in the engine harness too


what else might you be refering to?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

so 8 years later and I'm finally doing the swap

one question i may have....if i got the motor from an auto car, will i have any additional issues i need to over come for my swap

will the ECU be ok? is there any difference with the harness?

how can i check my ECU/motor to see if it was an auto or 5spd car?

also are the auto and manual DBW gas pedals different?

thanks


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

congratulation on starting the swap. I'll be starting my mk2 1.8t swap video series in about a month. I didn't want to worry about the auto ecu so I found a ecu with immobilizer delete and apr stage 2 for $200. 
On the engine there will be a couple additional hoses I need to delete vs a manual set up. 
either gas pedal will work. The manuals come straight down while the autos have a bend to them but come down in the same location. 

hope this helps


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

hey i've been watching your videos

get your buddy with the corrado moving again lol

i was offered another pedal and was told it was from a manual car but it's got the same bolt pattern as the one i have...so i'm confused which cars got what as far as the bottom hole orientation goes


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Just talked to chayo the other day. He really wants to get it done. The problem is the body guy that was supposed to put on the bodykit pretty much quite last year on us. That's why it's just been sitting there. Really sucks

I'm pretty sure they both have the same holes. When I did mine everyone used the manual pedal. I couldn't find one and just got a auto one. Works perfect


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

Theres definitely two different mounting locations for the bottom hole. Just need to source the right one.

Sucks about the body guy. What kit is he putting on?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

so looked into the mk4 engine wiring harness a little more this weekend.

one part of the harness that plugs into the ECU has a relay box on it. contained two relays. what are those for?

the rest of the harness, if i can remember correctly) has wiring to the alternator, SAI, power steering pump and i think starter?

can anyone shine more more light on this part of the ECU harness?


also, should i get a mk4 starter? or how do i go about wiring up for the starter


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

The more I dig into this 1.8t swap I see it's pretty much the same as a vr6 24v. All the body swap parts are the same just not the bracket you use from the motor down to the subframe. 
Check this vid it might help some. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7XSR3J1mL4&t=3s
I'm going to be starting mine soon. And now knowing that I'm doing a step by step how to swap video I plan on doing it as clearly as possible.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

what did you end up doing for a grommet around the mk4 wiring going through the firewall to keep water out?


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I cut the stock mk4 one and then put it back together around the wiring best I could.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

after deleting all the SAI/evap crap i want to clean up the engine wiring harness of the extra plugs and wiring

can i just trace back the unused plugs/wiring and snip them out?


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes you can.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

looking at the harness again yesterday, the black box that holds a couple relays, what's that for?

i never see it in pictures where guys have swapped 1.8t's. 

any info would be great thanks.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

also what are you guys doing for the starter?

i see the engine harness as the plugs for the starter...i'm thinking it would be best to pick up a mk4 starter?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Coils and SAI

Use whatever starter the trans is for. If 02A you can use the 02J mk4 starter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

for the relay box...how come i typically never see it in photos? do guys just remove the single relay and relocate?

as mentioned above, i want to remove all the unused wiring for the SAI and EVAP stuff so i'm sure i'll be able to trace that all back once i open up the harness.


any chance someone has a listing that states the style of plug and the wiring for each sensor on the motor? 

ie blue/white + green/yellow = N249 ***just an example***

just wanting to make sure i don't cut out the wrong stuff. although i was thinking of leaving it all in for now, getting the car running and making sure everything is correct, then pulling it out and cleaning it up.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

after some more reading and researching and staring at the engine some more I've made a fair bit of progress on understanding what's needed etc and have a few questions:

I’m using a Stancedubs adaptor harness for a “plug n play install”

I'm also referencing this post for identifying plugs in the harness. https://www.clubgti.com/forums/inde...t-wiring-1-8t-mk2-harness-install-faq.205887/

It's got a couple slight variations to my AWW harness but for the most part i was very helpful.


Main harness 1:

#3 – 14 pin connector to main harness? This goes into the main harness from the body. The SD adapter harness has this built in so all should be good. But I want to make sure the oil temp will be read properly?


4 - oil temp/level sender *** I don’t have this plug…I read online that the AWW oil temp/level is combined therefore I wouldn’t have this plug

11 - N249 valve ***I’ve deleted this, probably just going to zip tie out of the way. This is the only plug on this harness that isn't going to be used so i don't want to open up the whole harness to remove it.

I do have some cut wires (the guy who sold me the motor did it) There is a brown (thicker gauge), and two thinner wires, a white/blue stripe and a black/white stripe cut near the 14 pin connector. Now these are the exact same gauge and colour as the VSS wires, but my VSS plug is there and I check the continuity to the 14 pin connector and they’re all good. I have another grouping of cut wires that come out of the harness just below the intake manifold where the main harness starts to branch off. I have the other end of the 3 wires noted above (tested and confirmed) then I have a few more.

Two black/purple stripe (one thin one slightly thicker), thin yellow/black stripe, an even thicker black/purple stripe, think black/brown stripe, and another black/slightly less purple stripe. What are these for???? Based on the picture and description I’m not missing anything from my harness??

Main harness #2

#3 – N80 deleted from motor, so i want to remove the wiring back to ECU or where ever it starts? 

5 - secondary air injection pump, same? 

6 - N112 valve (secondary air injection solenoid), same? 

7 - power steering pressure sensor, same? I removed the sensor as my corrado line screws right in. Will not having the sensor affect anything? check engine light? Tune? 

9 - positive connection on battery for sai relay, remove

11 - negative for sai relay ***in a different location in the AWW harness, near N80 plug, remove?

14 - sai and coil relays ***obviously the coil relay stays. Then i want to remove the SAI relay and all wiring that goes back to SAI components?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

another question is the clutch switch

the SD adapter harness comes with the 2 pin plug wired in, i picked one up from a junk yard from a mk4 as recommended by SD but i can't figure out how to mount it as the diameter of the plug is larger than the hole in the pedal cluster in the corrado or its probably the two small tabs that i need to break off?? i have a spare so i'll probably just try that. has anyone used the stock corrado one? i believe it was originally for cruise control?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

got the clutch switch all figure out, snipped off the tabs and used the upper hole in the pedal cluster, fits quite well. just going to use a little glue to help hold it in place

more questions for anyone that can help:

i've unwrapped my secondary engine harness (the one that has the 5 coloured plugs, MAF, starter etc)

my plan is to remove all the wiring from the SAI, N80, N112 and power steering sensor all the way back to the ECU plug and snip them short unless i can figure out a way to depin the plug


now the only conflict i see with this is the blue/yellow strip wire that starts at the tan interior plug and then runs out to a location where it's branches out to:
- MAF
- SAI
- N80

now i can simply snip out the "interconnection point" and solder the wire coming from the tan connector directly to the MAF. does this sound ok? this removes the routing to the SAI relay and to the N80 plug




what purpose does the power steering sensor have? just a light in the cluster or any traction? not that i'll have any of that input with my swap but just curious


----------

